# [SOLVED] Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues



## VictoriaS84

I currently have a viper 5701 with the 2-led remotes installed on my 2009 Camry. I had it installed over a year ago and it has worked fine until about a month ago. I live in Florida so generally not too cold so didn't rush to look into it. My remote had been making the double beep sound like the battery was dying so I figured that was it. Replaced the battery this morning and it still does not remote start. All other functions work properly (lock/unlock, alarm, etc). I had it installed at Best Buy last year. 

While searching the forum here I did try one of the suggestions (putting the key in the ignition in off position and hitting the remote start button, it did not work).

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*

Hard to say with the info provided. Assuming that it is doing nothing, no clicks, no starter turning? If so maybe check to make sure the hood pin switch is pressed down. Sometimes they can bend and pop up even with the hood down. If that switch is up the remote start is locked out.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*

Try holding the start button for three seconds, do you have the manual? I have a link to them in my signature, there PDF files. Sounds like the remote is OK though, but it could be the one button is fubar. 

Thank you for searching first, before you post! Does it do anything when you hit the remote start button? Try cleaning the contacts inside and, make sure you have a good "pinch" on the battery connector's in the remote.


----------



## VictoriaS84

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*



jaggerwild said:


> Try holding the start button for three seconds, do you have the manual? I have a link to them in my signature, there PDF files. Sounds like the remote is OK though, but it could be the one button is fubar.
> 
> Thank you for searching first, before you post! Does it do anything when you hit the remote start button? Try cleaning the contacts inside and, make sure you have a good "pinch" on the battery connector's in the remote.



I do have the original manual/box/receipt, took a look through the manual as well but have not had the chance since posting yesterday to try any of the things since it was about 30 degrees outside.

When the remote start button is pressed, the lights/sounds on the remote do as they normally would and all the other buttons on the remote work as normal. I will check the other items mentioned on here by you and the other post. I will also try the second remote today and that will help determine if it is the remote or some connection/etc with the vehicle/starter itself. Thanks again! I will post more info as soon as I can.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*



VictoriaS84 said:


> I do have the original manual/box/receipt, took a look through the manual as well but have not had the chance since posting yesterday to try any of the things since it was about 30 degrees outside.
> 
> When the remote start button is pressed, the lights/sounds on the remote do as they normally would and all the other buttons on the remote work as normal. I will check the other items mentioned on here by you and the other post. I will also try the second remote today and that will help determine if it is the remote or some connection/etc with the vehicle/starter itself. Thanks again! I will post more info as soon as I can.


 Yeah if the other buttons are working then its something else, I assume you have the two way remotes? I do know they go bad way faster then the one ways do. You can also purchase a cover/protector for them like you can on a cell phone. If you need a new remote, I would suggest getting the one way for everyday use. They cost less work longer and just better all the way around, only draw back is you lose the communication from the car. But at least it will be warm when you get in it..............


----------



## VictoriaS84

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*

Thanks for all your suggestions. We checked the manual and corresponded the number of flashes with the reason. It was the hood pin switch  All fixed!


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*



VictoriaS84 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions. We checked the manual and corresponded the number of flashes with the reason. It was the hood pin switch  All fixed!


 HAAA Figures, on your first post wasn't sure if you meant the remote flashes or the car flashes. Glade you got it all figured out, I never hooked them up as they always go bad or rot out from road salt. But they are there to safe a mechanic in case he is working on it and accidentally hits the button.


----------



## VictoriaS84

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*

Gladly, living in Florida we don't have the road salt issue!  

p.s. I tried to find where to list this post as Solved? Do I just update the subject? New to the forum since I joined specifically for this. LOL sry


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*

Good job Victoria! I am an old FL boy now up in MD where I do appreciate my remote starter. We had one morning last week when it was 11 degrees. That qualifies as a remote start morning.

To mark solved go into the thread and look for a button on the upper right labeled "thread tools". Click that and you get a drop down list one of which is "mark solved". Click that and its done.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Viper 5701 Remote Start Issues*

I will marked it solved.

BG


----------



## tbparker

I also am having this problem, everything powers on, wants to start, but wont crank. It will start with my key in it using remote start. It does this every now and then and starts working again. So something with my transponder box with the key fails. any ideas on what could be causing it?


----------



## jprince526

TBParker, this thread has been closed out as solved. I would start a new thread with your issue and the tech support guys will assist you.


----------

